

Dormi: an awesome baby monitor app for Android - stedaniels
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/02/18/dormi-android-ultimate-baby-monitor-app/

======
stedaniels
This baby monitor app is just what I'm looking for. I hope the developer opens
up an API to it too. It'd be great to tie in a couple of web cams I already
have.

